# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Escumador DIY é funcional apenas com bomba de ar e pedras difusoras?

## Rui Monge

Oi pessoal. Ando a inventar aqui um Escumador DIY. A minha questão é: é possivel fazer um escumador funcional e eficaz apenas com uma bomba de ar e pedras difusoras? Digam de vossa justiça....

----------


## Edgar Luis

existem escumadores assim..

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Eu tenho um a funcionar mas devo dizer que não é grande coisa como escumador, e depois tens o inconveniente de +/- todos os meses teres que trocar a pedra difusora.

----------


## Rui Monge

> viva
>  mas devo dizer que não é grande coisa como escumador.



Não será apenas uma questão de regulação da altura do copo/camara de reacção e da quantidade de bolhas? De certo que com uma bomba de ar e pedra difusora provavelmente não se conseguirá criar tantas microbolhas, mas isso apenas leva a que se demore um pouco mais de tempo para retirar a mesma quantidade de matéria orgânica. A questão penso que seja se esse tempo que se leva a mais, é critico ou não para o aqua. Estarei certo?

----------


## Luís Simões

Olá Rui Monge,

A minha resposta na votação, só podia ser sim :Pracima:  

O escumador que referes, talvez por ser fácil de construir, é o que mais se encontra nas secções de  faça você mesmo.
É dos escumadores mais eficientes quando bem construído, foram dos primeiros escumadores a serem usados em aquariofilia, mas requerem também muita manutenção, podendo por vezes tornarem-se dispendiosos. Usam pedras difusoras de madeira, produzem uma excelente espuma "consistente", quando funcionam com bombas de ar novas e potentes.
 Caso avances com o projecto, aconselhar-te-ia a usares mais que uma pedra difusora.

Saudações
Luís Simões

----------


## Rui Monge

> Caso avances com o projecto, aconselhar-te-ia a usares mais que uma pedra difusora.


Olá Luis.
Este tópico já é muito antigo. Desde que coloquei este tópico, já construi o escumador e depois de uns meses a funcionar substitui-o por um berlim airlift.
he he.
Um abraço

----------


## Luís Simões

Sorry,  :Mad:  
Desculpa, não costumo repara nas datas. :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Votei sim, mas claro só num nano.

----------

